# The first Doctor in the Wonga.com adverts



## Helen Back (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonga.com puppet:






and William Hartnell:


----------



## rollinder (Jan 16, 2012)

FUCK OFF seriously 

eta: that puppet is horrible


----------



## fogbat (Jan 16, 2012)

Those adverts are horrible. Forgetting Wonga's revolting business model, who on earth thought "Creepy rubber pensioners. Yeah, that's what we want associated with our brand"?


----------

